# Brushy Mountain



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have used Brushy Mountain for nearly all of my snap-in foundation needs. I bought 1500 sheets of Pierco foundation under their free shipping deal last week. It saved me a TON of money. My order was somewhere in the ball park of 768 lbs total. SHIPPED FREE!! I bought around 800 sheets from them last year same thing.

On a side note: I initially tried to order 25lbs of pollen substitute. They told me that it was out of stock and wouldn't get the free shipping if I decided to still purchase for later shipment. I said no thanks and that was that. 

The next day Brushy called me back because the girl filling the order noticed that the 25lb bag of substitute was on the order. I confirmed that there was a mistake and it needed to be removed. 

I appreciated the fact that they realized something didn't look right and called to verify before shipping it out and charging me. 

Every Bee event ABF or local events where Brushy showed up they offered free shipping for all orders placed at the event. Those deals have saved me alot of money.

I have always been very satisfied with BM and will continue to do business with them.

[ December 22, 2006, 01:35 PM: Message edited by: Dan Williamson ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

As indicated in the now deleted thread, excellent products, great service, good people. They'll be getting a larger portion of my shipping orders next year (free shipping or not) because of this.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Last order of woodenware I received from Brushy Mountain had just a few pieces too warped to fit. I sent them back with an explanation and received replacement pieces promptly with no problems.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Brushy Mtn. is awesome. I placed an order with them
on a Saturday night and it was here on Tuesday!
Wish I had known about that free shipping offer.
Oh well.....I always miss out.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Ordered a honey tank on Tuesday and it was on my porch when I arrived home today, Thursday.. From N.C. to Miss. in 2 days. Great service!


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

I order from them also but I think a company should honor free shipping when an item you want is not in stock. I think that is just good business practices. I know item out of stock happens for several reason but I think it is poor practice when a company allows themselves to be out of stock. Most of the time its caused by poor management.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Craig said....

>>I think a company should honor free shipping when an item you want is not in stock.

Sometimes out of stock items happen because of poor management and sometimes out of stock items happen due to events beyond a suppliers control.

Are you referring to the free shipping offer in Dec? If so the ad specifically stated that out of stock items were NOT included.... 

Why would they have to honor free shipping in that case?

[ February 06, 2007, 07:35 AM: Message edited by: Dan Williamson ]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Dan, I think Craig is just expressing his views. Not necassarily saying they did anything wrong in business practice. But was this the best way to go about it when discussions like this happen after the fact?

I happen to agree with Craig. I think if a company is turning a buck with free shipping, then whats wrong with shipping the same item once its stocked? A buck is a buck. I think for a company to advertise free shipping and then have half the items out of stock is an indication of poor management. I know I would of certainly ordered more than what I got, if not for the items being out of stock. Would they still of made money on these out of stock items, if they took the order and then shipped once everything was on hand? Probably. So why not? I think the free advertisement is little more than that...advertisement. To generate hype, promotion, and get perhaps new customers. Good for them. But if they were making money, then why not ship once an item is in stock? On one hand, it promotion, on the other, its percieved as bad business practice. Maybe in the future, this should be considered. Nothing wrong with the discussion, one way or the other.

I am always leery of "free" advertisements, with catches. I bet the majority of business that advertise something free, either have strings attached or the item is out of stock. And then they will not issue a "rain check'. Thats crap. By not accepting an order within the promotion period, and then providing the same free shipping once its stocked, is the same as not issueing a rain check. Like one day its profitable, and the next its not. As if one customer got lucky to grab the last one on the shelf, and the next customer is less important due to calling in an order a few minutes later.

I am sure, any restocked item recieved in January from the many suppliers, was purchased with 2006 pricing. So carry over to 2007 should not of changed profitability.

I just see this "free shipping on in stock items" as good promotion. I see little reason not to carry it a step further and make it a win-win situation for everyone, instead of alienating a few.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

And imagine the loyal customer that orders throughout the year, and they just missed the advertisement in Bee Culture? Talk about steaming your customer base. Guess I don't need to say much more.....

And yes, someone said this "type" promotion is a way to "track' advertisement dollars. You could do the same by asking a few simple questions when they take the order. Without forgetting your customer base.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Bjorn... 

My take is that as long as they do what they say then they have "honored" their committment. 

To say that they should "HONOR" Free shipping on out of stock items is misleading at least in my view. It implies that they didn't. (AT least that is they way I read it) They never committed to shipping out of stock items.

Most of what I ordered from Brushy they had in stock. Only a few things they did not have. That said, I saved over $300 on shipping on a $1500 bill. That's a 20% discount in my book.

Could they offer free shipping on items not in stock? Sure they could. In fact, in Dec 2005 when I ordered they didn not have 500 sheets of Pierco black foundation that I needed. Their ad DID NOT specify out of stock items were excluded. 

Guess what? They took my order and when they received their shipment in January they sent me the 500 sheets of foundation with free shipping. This year they chose to go a different route. I've got no problem with that. 

THEY DON'T HAVE TO OFFER FREE SHIPPING AT ALL!!!!

>>>As if one customer got lucky to grab the last one on the shelf, and the next customer is less important due to calling in an order a few minutes later.

Its a first come first served basis. So what? That happenens everywhere! 

I ordered 1500 sheets of pierco foundation... which was the biggest part of my order. Last year they didn't have it in stock this year they did. I imagine it can be hard to predict which product there will be a run on. This year they got it right. 

I have no idea how Brushy manages inventory or how they handle these types of deals. Frankly, I don't care what they hope to accomplish from this promotion. Whether its new customers, more sales, lower inventories before end of year... or whatever, who cares?

They ran an ad that spelled out what was included and what wasn't. Take it or leave it understanding that some items may not be in stock.

I have no problem talking about it as a point of discussion. I just have a problem with use of the term "honor". As if they didn't honor a committment. No, they didn't have everything I ordered in stock but they did HONOR their committment at least to me.

[ February 06, 2007, 08:45 AM: Message edited by: Dan Williamson ]


----------



## Southern BeeLady (Dec 29, 2005)

Just my opinion. December is probably a slow time for bee supplies since every one is concentrating on holiday shopping. (The majority of the christmas budget is not spent on gifts for the beekeeper.) The free shipping is a good way to encourage purchasing during this slow time. This would also track how successful the advertising dollars are, that are being spent. Also, it never hurts to clear out old inventory before the end of the year. (The less you have to count, the less time inventory takes.) The companies I have worked for always tried to get inventory as low as possible before we did a physical count.
I appreciate Brushy Mountain for offering this service. I appreciate the savings even if it is only on a few items. (That is better than no items)

[ February 06, 2007, 08:49 AM: Message edited by: Southern BeeLady ]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Dan, I never said, or nobody else said they did not honor their word. So your emphatic yell of...

THEY DON'T HAVE TO OFFER FREE SHIPPING AT ALL!!!! 
...is a little off topin or point, and is really way over the top.

My discussion is based on contructive critism. My comments and any discussion should be viewed as educational, enlightening for a producer such as Brushy Mountain, so they can consider the perception, the acceptance of their marketing efforts, and could be used to make changes in the future.

I wish the discussion could be taken for what its worth without you getting hung up on one person's use of the word "honor". But your length of reply, and the tone of which you included much more in the conversation tells me there is more to your point than having as you say.."have a problem with use of the term "honor". 

Oh well....

[ February 06, 2007, 09:01 AM: Message edited by: BjornBee ]


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Bjorn...

The capital letters were for emphasis not for yelling. 

I am not trying to argue with you or get into a back and forth. I simply viewed my comments as a part of the discussion. 

I have nothing to gain by promoting or taking Brushy's side on the issue. I am just presenting an alternative point of view and my concern with using the word "honor". 

You don't want you comments to be viewed as more than educational and enlightening for the producer.... 

so please don't view my comments as more than educational and enlightening for the consumer.

This wasn't intended to turn into a sparing match.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Next time anyone learns of free shipping...post in on here. Then the rest of us can get in on it. I could use the discount...for sure!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

From his post I cannot ascertain whether Craig was referencing BM's special promotion or making a blanket statement about free shipping on out of stock items no matter where they come from.

I am used to getting free shipping from Cabelas, US General, Deluth Trading Post, etc. when out of stock items become available. The common thread is that all the above are mail order retailers.

In my business where I order from wholesale distributors, if a product is out of stock, it's out of stock. When and if it becomes available, then it can be ordered. Price margins are tight and best pricing is made up front, freight on buyer. Even then, the wholesalers that offer the best shipping policies get the lions share of my business.

I am not aware of any bee supply business that offers free shipping on out of stock items. Yes, it would be nice, but they fall into an in between area where they are not just an Internet retailer, nor are they gross wholesalers either. 

The one basic truisms in the majority of our buying practices is that those with the best products, best prices, best shipping policies, and customer support will get the most business.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You are missing one important issue. In Dec., the accounts receivable clerk gives free shipping on all invoices. In Jan. they charge shipping on all invoices. It would be a nightmare to try and separate the normal orders in Jan. from the Dec. "out of stock" orders. It would open a pandora's box for mistakes on the part of invoicing in Jan, or even Feb. or Mar., if it took that long to restock the items.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I just ordered some stuff from Brushy Mountain online. Kind of a pain. The categories listed on the products page aren't very descriptive. You have to go through a lot of stuff to ferret out what you want. I finally figured out that I could use the catalog to get the item number, then input it, then add it. (Oddly enough, the printed catalog I have does not have page numbers.)Not a huge deal, but the web site could use some work.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The page numbers are in the middle of the back of the queen at the bottom of the page.

I had trouble finding them too.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

<The page numbers are in the middle of the back of the queen at the bottom of the page.>

Sheesh. I must have looked at that catalog a dozen times and didn't see them. Glad it wasn't a snake...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I placed two orders. One weighed 3 lbs and cost $8.84 to ship, or $2.95/lb.

The second weighed 41 lbs and cost $26.93 to ship, or $0.66/lb.

Go figure.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The shipping companies have changed from shipping by the pound to shipping by the dimensions. Go figure.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Yep. That's because your "cheap" 24"x24"x16" light-weight box is taking up the space in the truck that they could have sold to someone selling wheel-weights. USPS is going this way as well.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Rats. When are those Star Trek transporters supposed to be on the market?

The first order was a bee-vac, cell protector cages, 2 frames w/cell bars, frame perch, wax melter plans, marking pens, queen catcher, and queen cages.
The second order, placed only a couple minutes later, was for the Jenter Queen rearing system that I forgot to add to the first order. It still seems like the first order would be more expensive even by volume. Oh well, as long as it gets here. Hope it's not on one of those trucks stuck in a snow bank somewhere.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Just when so many things were being offered assembled, it now makes a lot of difference in the price if they are knocked down.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

My stuff got here last night around 7:00pm on the Big Brown Truck. Brushy plunked it in one box. I'm very happy with their shipping time. Everything arrived in good shape and it was all there.


----------

